# Badges...where to get them?



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I need all the correct badging for an S15. I.E. Spec R, The lightning bolt, Silvia, Nissan for the back etc. Who has the best prices on these? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

courtesy nissan sells some.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

www.jspec.com


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

www.ebay.com


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

damn ppl, dont help his ass, he gonna rice out his fucking car. now unless he has a s15 motor then i think it'll be appropiate for a spec-R emblem.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> damn ppl, dont help his ass, he gonna rice out his fucking car. now unless he has a s15 motor then i think it'll be appropiate for a spec-R emblem.


That was uncalled for. I just want a little help. I DO have the S15 motor, and front end conversion.

http://www.angelfire.com/oz/blitzautoworks/Silvia.html


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

AWESOME jsut making sure cuz i aint gonna help out a ricer. jspec has em but sells em too high, i could get one from a friend in okinawa, he'll probably take a screwdriver and clip it off an s15.  
go on google.com, type in spec-r badge. 
ebay is also a good place to look at.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

damn dawg... jump his ass... lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

what kind of s15 front end is that?? i have never seen that bumper before..

nice wheels


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

notice hondahater's change in attitude. i think its funny


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

I thought the attitude change was funny too. I'm used to hostile reactions though, i used to be on Honda-tech a lot.

It's a Nismo front bumper and VIS OEM carbon hood. For whoever asked before...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

my attitude changed instantly, for a sec i thought he a ricer, i was prepared to FLAME HIS ASS. but it all good, no rice there, he backed his shit up with pics.


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the help, but I can't find the Spec-R badges ANYWHERE. Ebay, Jspec, optauto...etc. No one has them. Anyone find one for sale?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

changed in attitude because he pwned Lionel


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol :asleep:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> Thanks for the help, but I can't find the Spec-R badges ANYWHERE. Ebay, Jspec, optauto...etc. No one has them. Anyone find one for sale?


You might want to put in an order with www.Night7racing.com .... He's going to japan next month to pick out some clips. Be prepared to have money up front for that sort of thing though.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

you make em sound like they expensive


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

call or email jspec.com. if you are serious about getting something from japan, they will get it for you.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> my attitude changed instantly, for a sec i thought he a ricer, i was prepared to FLAME HIS ASS. but it all good, no rice there, he backed his shit up with pics.



I think you back your shit up with dicks...

Why hate anyone for anything... Ricing out a car may be gay, but if the person has fun with it, then F you. I own 3 mitsubishi's, 2 b13's, a civic si, and am working on a 5.o mustang... They are all great cars, and I have fun driving them all. Do you hate me, because I own a civic? even though you've never met me? Change your sign in name, and stop giving a bad name to all of the cool nissan guys out there.

Dilweed.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Do you hate me, because I own a civic?


i do


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i do


ROFL ROFL ROFL ROFL :fluffy: 

djmamayek: shut up. honda hater is know for hating honda drives / ricers. you have his opinion and he has yours. we don't wanna hear crap like that so next time, use PM. ty


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the civic i can let you go for, but the mustang? ohh, i saw a civic with a convertable conversion, i almost shit myself.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> I think you back your shit up with dicks...
> 
> Why hate anyone for anything... Ricing out a car may be gay, but if the person has fun with it, then F you. I own 3 mitsubishi's, 2 b13's, a civic si, and am working on a 5.o mustang... They are all great cars, and I have fun driving them all. Do you hate me, because I own a civic? even though you've never met me? Change your sign in name, and stop giving a bad name to all of the cool nissan guys out there.
> 
> Dilweed.....


shut up bitch, you suck. loser. fuck your shitvic, fuck your rustang, and fuck your shitsubitchis


...bitch


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> shut up bitch, you suck. loser. fuck your shitvic, fuck your rustang, and fuck your shitsubitchis
> 
> 
> ...bitch


i think someone needs anger management classes.......


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i agree.. jeez..FREAK OUT!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i agree.. jeez..FREAK OUT!!!


 that was ghay...

FLAME ON!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, no anger in that post, that dude just sucks


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

suuuuure. we believe you - about as much as we believe honda's are better than nissan. in other words, we really dont :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, i realized my favorite part about these threads is watchin the how easily the conversation changes from helpin out the guy who made it.... to some one being flamed,
its great


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> yea, i realized my favorite part about these threads is watchin the how easily the conversation changes from helpin out the guy who made it.... to some one being flamed,
> its great


i was bout to say something like that right now. funny how someone opens a thread, then the main guys of the room, (me-top of the food chain) change the subject into complete chaos.

C-H-A-O-S :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> (me-top of the food chain)


puh lease... you didn't even make *"THE LIST"*


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> that was ghay...
> 
> FLAME ON!


shaddap.. 

that was pretty gay tho huh?? lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, yes it was.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol "FREAK OUT!!"

who says that


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

that's your list of gays, so i thank you for not adding my ass. fool


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> that's your list of gays, so i thank you for not adding my ass. fool


we all know your ass likes some attention too. yeah, we know all about that.....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> we all know your ass likes some attention too. yeah, we know all about that.....


no need for it, yall are just...there.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it sounded ok in my head.. :fluffy:

lionel, take fluffy out of your sig. he's mine.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, fluffy has twins, happy now?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

aww...how cute.... two guys arguing over a fluffy little white cartoon character that bounces around like a ****.....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> aww...how cute.... two guys arguing over a fluffy little white cartoon character that bounces around like a ****.....


not me, not even close to arguing, im trying to get him off of me bout fluffy so i just said, 'he has twins' i couldnt give a flying rat's ass bout it. he's 15 years old, leave him alone. lol


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> he's 15 years old, leave him alone. lol


yes.. leave fluffy and me alone..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> yes.. leave fluffy and me alone..


you better watch it before kevin gets jealous that you're spending more time with fluffy than with him :dumbass:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> you better watch it before kevin gets jealous that you're spending more time with fluffy than with him :dumbass:


lmao


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

This is kinda funny. I asked a simple question, got a few answers. Then I watch you idiots flames eachother, till my thread is 3 pages long. Isn't this why chatrooms were invented?

Do any of you guys get along? Also, who's over 18 out of you people?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I am. I try to keep my head above the shit but its hard... there is a lot of it

As for badges these guys might have some
http://www.uniqueautosports.com

or these guys
http://www.unrealautosports.com/


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

S14.5SilviaForMe said:


> This is kinda funny. I asked a simple question, got a few answers. Then I watch you idiots flames eachother, till my thread is 3 pages long. Isn't this why chatrooms were invented?
> 
> Do any of you guys get along? Also, who's over 18 out of you people?


sorry, these forums tend to get carried away with bullshit, flaming, etc. mainly from drift, vspec. they think they own it all. i usually prey on honda owners and ricers.
but this thread cracks me up, 46 post and all you wanted was a spec-R badge.lmao


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

we all get along really. unless you include all the stupid noobs. we dont like them. and i'm over 18, what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> I am. I try to keep my head above the shit but its hard... there is a lot of it


come on joel.. you know you wanna do it..it's fun :fluffy:

sorry for getting so offtopic in ur thread silvia =/ and i'm not over 18yo

jordan, shaddap :loser:


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> we all get along really. unless you include all the stupid noobs. we dont like them. and i'm over 18, what does that have to do with anything?


I've noticed that people under 18 are usually the ones who flame the most. I'm 18, but i also belong to a volkswagen forum, and they all get along and are really nice, because people who have volkswagens are generally older than people with nissans. This isn't always true, so don't flame me, I was just wondering.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

You may be on to something. I feel old watching all of the youngins havin at it with the flame warz. I just sit back and say to myself.. "some peoples kids.." hahahahha.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i *AM* a kid foo!!!


----------



## DriFt (Mar 26, 2004)

damn that s15 front is sessy..


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

DriFt said:


> damn that s15 front is sessy..


  Thank you


----------

